# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  AEMET establece el acceso libre y gratuito a todos sus datos por medios electrónicos

## Luján

Noticia sacada de la web de la AEMET. (en PDF)




> La Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (AEMET) facilita de forma  progresiva el acceso libre y gratuito a todos sus datos mediante vía  electrónica a partir de hoy, 30 de noviembre.
> 
>         AEMET adopta así una nueva política de datos que tiene en cuenta  de este modo la importancia de la información meteorológica como  elemento clave de apoyo a la sociedad y su papel dinamizador tanto de la  I+D como de muchas actividades ligadas a la meteorología. Por otra  parte, este nuevo enfoque está de acuerdo con las directrices europeas y  españolas en materia de información medioambiental.
>      El acceso a la información gratuita se lleva a cabo por medios  electrónicos. La  página web  incrementa de forma notable sus contenidos  de datos de observación (     http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/obse...n/ultimosdatos) al tiempo que se pone en operación un servidor de ficheros (     ftp://ftpdatos.aemet.es)  al que se accede tanto directamente como a través del enlace Servidor  de datos de la propia página web y en el que, en una primera fase, se  tiene disponible lo siguiente:
> 
> Datos diezminutales de unas 250 estaciones de observación de las redes de superficie de AEMET.Resúmenes diarios de más de 600 estaciones de observación de las redes de superficie de AEMET.Datos horarios de radiación solar de la red de medida de AEMET.Datos diarios de ozono total y sondeos semanales de ozono.Datos diezminutales de las redes de radares y de detección de rayos a intervalos de quince minutos.Salidas numéricas del modelo numérico de predicción  HIRLAM-AEMET actualizadas cuatro veces al día (mas de 1000 campos por  salida).Series completas de resúmenes diarios y mensuales de unas 110  estaciones climatológicas seleccionadas con, al menos, 15 años de  antigüedad.Boletines codificados de observatorios españoles de intercambio internacional.
>      Por otra parte, a lo largo de 2011, se ampliarán los contenidos  de los conjuntos de datos anteriores y se incorporarán nuevos datos y  productos.


Buen comienzo.

Ahora toca explotar esos datos

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Buen comienzo.
> 
> Ahora toca explotar esos datos


Y rezar para que los actualicen... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

EDIT: Y para que funcionen... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , ya me encuentro algunos "no disponibles"... "no disponibles"... "no disponibles"  :Embarrassment:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Y yo me encuentro que en Costantina hay 950mb de presión, en Sevilla 1012mb, en un pueblo de Almería 904mb...., vamos ni el huracán Igor consigue esto  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: .

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Y yo me encuentro que en Costantina hay 950mb de presión, en Sevilla 1012mb, en un pueblo de Almería 904mb...., vamos ni el huracán Igor consigue esto    .


Jajajajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , lo de las presiones es que es de risa  :Stick Out Tongue: , anda que, vaya fiabilidad, para esto, mejor que se hubieran quedado como estaban y no pongan estos datos.

Tanto bombo y tanto platillo con los nuevos datos de la Aemet que por como los anunciaban parecía el descubrimiento de la fusión nuclear  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luján

> Y yo me encuentro que en Costantina hay 950mb de presión, en Sevilla 1012mb, en un pueblo de Almería 904mb...., vamos ni el huracán Igor consigue esto    .


Ten en cuenta la altura del lugar. Eso hace variar y mucho la presión, a no ser que sean presiones reducidas a nivel del mar.

Por ejemplo en Valencia puede haber 1010 hPa, pero en Barracas, a casi 1000msnm de seguro no hay ni 950hPa.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Ten en cuenta la altura del lugar. Eso hace variar y mucho la presión, a no ser que sean presiones reducidas a nivel del mar.
> 
> Por ejemplo en Valencia puede haber 1010 hPa, pero en Barracas, a casi 1000msnm de seguro no hay ni 950hPa.


Sí, eso está claro, pero el otro día donde vivo marcaba sobre los 1000 y sobre la zona de la Siberia Extremeña, marcaba 800 y pico... :Embarrassment: , y eso, como que no... en la Siberia Extremeña no hay ningún sitio que sobrepase de los 1000 msnm  :Embarrassment:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Parecen que están mejorando el servicio en la página de la AEMET.
Tras media hora sin poder acceder a la página, ahora que ya he podido me encontrado con esto.
La sección Localidades ahora se llama Municipios, y al pinchar en el tuyo aparece así:

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/pred...evilla-id41091

Además tiene una memoria de los últimos municipios visitados, y de los más cercanos al último visitado.

Voy a seguir bicheando por la página a ver si han cambiado algo más. :Wink:

----------


## Luján

> Parecen que están mejorando el servicio en la página de la AEMET.
> Tras media hora sin poder acceder a la página, ahora que ya he podido me encontrado con esto.
> La sección Localidades ahora se llama Municipios, y al pinchar en el tuyo aparece así:
> 
> http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/pred...evilla-id41091
> 
> Además tiene una memoria de los últimos municipios visitados, y de los más cercanos al último visitado.
> 
> Voy a seguir bicheando por la página a ver si han cambiado algo más.


Sí que han cambiado.

En la página principal, ahora hay un listado de municipios con su previsión a la izquierda que no había antes.

La están haciendo parecerse a eltiempo.es

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ahora también han actualizado y mejorado el mapa de avisos. Vedlo con vuestros propios ojos :Wink: .

*AVISOS*

----------

